# What effect 1/4 inch longer irons?



## slicer79 (Sep 20, 2016)

I did a fitting a couple of years ago for Titleist AP2's

Came out standard length, 2 degrees flat. 

I've seen a fantastic condition set of AP2's for sale online with my shaft specs for small enough money but they are 1/4 inch longer than standard. 

Would this make a whole pile of difference? What effect on lie angle?


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 20, 2016)

You can always cut them down if they are a good price. Will probably need regripping anyway, and lie angles need checking every year too.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm not convinced that 1/4 of an inch on a shaft will make a blind bit of difference to anyone....


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Sep 20, 2016)

as a serial buyer and puller-aparter of clubs, i find there is not much standardisation of length. although listed as +0.25 you could only really tell if there was a difference from what you were fitted as standard by comparing the clubs directly.

and i would agree with Imurg that 0.25 inch wouldn't make the least difference to anyone.


----------



## 351DRIVER (Sep 20, 2016)

Firm turf, v soft.. how far do you sink?  

0.25 of an inch too small to care about


----------



## the_coach (Sep 20, 2016)

slicer79 said:



			I did a fitting a couple of years ago for Titleist AP2's

Came out standard length, 2 degrees flat. 

I've seen a fantastic condition set of AP2's for sale online with my shaft specs for small enough money but they are 1/4 inch longer than standard. 

Would this make a whole pile of difference? What effect on lie angle?
		
Click to expand...

playing from a 5 index control of the club should be in good shape so length (& tad extra weight) maybes not so much of an issue (though maybes will find a tendency to choke down may happen, then depends how comfortable this is in playing them - but could also chop and re-grip)

though lie angle is tad more important to contact at strike

can be 'bent' for sure 

but maybes could do with finding out the lie angle of these clubs

 as say these clubs are 2Âº upright would then be over the safe guidance limit of 'bend' to take them down to 2Âº flat - doesn't mean they could not be 'bent' without a snap or break fissure ..... but that could happen

so this also brings the condition of heads and hosels into the equation


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 20, 2016)

BoadieBroadus said:



			and i would agree with Imurg that 0.25 inch wouldn't make the least difference to anyone.
		
Click to expand...

Same here!

I once got a set of (Satin) PX 5.5s installed into some Miura CB201s (replacing some 'dead feeling' S300s) and was recommended +0.25 - 'to encourage me to stand a little more upright'. No idea whether it changed my stance, but my immediate thought was that it was merely something 'different from standard to enhance the fitting experience' - ie load of tosh/hussle!


----------



## delc (Sep 20, 2016)

slicer79 said:



			I did a fitting a couple of years ago for Titleist AP2's

Came out standard length, 2 degrees flat. 

I've seen a fantastic condition set of AP2's for sale online with my shaft specs for small enough money but they are 1/4 inch longer than standard. 

Would this make a whole pile of difference? What effect on lie angle?
		
Click to expand...

You could always try gripping down 1/4 inch!


----------



## pendodave (Sep 20, 2016)

I reckon that the difference in my height between wearing my autumn/winter 'proper' ecco golf shoes with spikes, and my spring/summer rubber soled cobra trainers is at least a 1/4 inch, if not more. 

And of course, you're about 1/2 inch taller in the morning, so maybe just tee off before lunch...


----------



## jamielaing (Sep 20, 2016)

1/4 inch too long makes no difference. 1/4 too short makes a huge difference in golf.

This is also true about someone's personal life.


----------



## bigslice (Sep 20, 2016)

Arent some heads heavier or lighter depending on length of shaft?


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Sep 21, 2016)

jamielaing said:



			1/4 inch too long makes no difference. 1/4 too short makes a huge difference in golf.

This is also true about someone's personal life.
		
Click to expand...

1/4" short will never go in


----------



## slicer79 (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks for the replies

Another question that came to mind on this,

As mentioned at the start I was fit for Titleist AP2 so the specs on a 6 iron would be: Length 37.5 (standard)  Lie angle  60.5  (2 deg flat)

So would that mean if I was using a 6 iron from another manufacturer which was 37.5 long should the lie angle also be 60.5

Does the lie angle remain constant once the length is the same? or can a different clubhead alter what the lie should be?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 29, 2016)

slicer79 said:



			Thanks for the replies

Another question that came to mind on this,

As mentioned at the start I was fit for Titleist AP2 so the specs on a 6 iron would be: Length 37.5 (standard)  Lie angle  60.5  (2 deg flat)

So would that mean if I was using a 6 iron from another manufacturer which was 37.5 long should the lie angle also be 60.5

Does the lie angle remain constant once the length is the same? or can a different clubhead alter what the lie should be?
		
Click to expand...

The lie angle should really be measured dynamically (i. e. with a black board or tape) for each club individually.  A good fitter will do this,  a lazy one will measure a couple of clubs & adjust the full set the same.


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Sep 29, 2016)

as per man in black, no you can't necessarily just take the lie angle from one iron to another manufacturer. correct lie angle will depend on how much the shaft flexes and bows as it returns to the ball. this will be affected more by changes in shaft rather than clubhead, but you should check every club individually with a lie board.


----------

